# Air Filtration



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

This might have been beat to death already but, are the air filtration units worth the price?

Like this one






Do they really help that much?


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

That depends on what you are trying to protect, IMHO. If it's your health, by the time the dust gets to the cleaner, it's already in your lungs. OTOH, if you want to clear the air for finishing, they are worth their weight in gold. I used to run mine about 2 hours with the shop closed up before I'd apply the finish...didn't eliminate the dust nibs, but reduced them by a huge amount. If your shop is attached to the house, it would probably also reduce some of the in filtration of the dust if you have that problem.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

goXtreme said:


> This might have been beat to death already but, are the air filtration units worth the price?
> 
> probably, but there are better units than the jet.
> 
> ...


wood magazine tested several units a couple/three years back. i modeled mine after a similar unit they included in the test. cost was <$50.


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Toolguy, I'm not set on the Jet, it was just the first one on the list.

I'm kinda liking the home made ones that I have been seeing on here.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

goXtreme said:


> Do they really help that much?


Yes they do help a great deal. Once you have one, whether home built or purchased, it only takes a short time of running to notice the dust building up on the filter. That dust would otherwise have gone all over the place, including in your lungs.

I happen to have the same Jet model. I run on the lowest speed.

I mounted mine over my lathe. With the air filter pulling from above and the dust collector pulling from the back of the lathe, I observe a big improvement of the air I am breathing.

I had been getting some sneezing attacks from the dust off the lathe when I had just the dust collector. I am not having the same issues now.

As Fred mentioned, less dust is also very good when finishing.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I like my 20" square box fan with A/C filter on input, I have 2 of them and they do a pretty good job.


----------



## stephendavion (Apr 17, 2013)

goXtreme said:


> Do they really help that much?


 
As we all know Air Filtration units are meant to reduce the dust particles in the air. You will see the dust in filter when you run the system. Jet Filtration is a good product, but I think it’s better to check other products also. There are many suppliers who are offering Air Filtration units, compare *them* and select the best one for you. If you have their member to check your place then they will give you good suggestions which will surely help you.


----------

